# Pigeon not digesting food



## pipelineaudio (Dec 25, 2011)

My pet pigeon, Tweet has been weird lately. She seems to be passing her food undigested. I got her some proper grit from the feed store, and today I got her favorite, safflower, which she ate with great gusto, but I'm still a bit worried.

She's staying fluffed up like she's cold, she doesnt attack other people or pets the way she normally does and she doesnt seem interested in baths.

She doesnt feel any skinnier yet, unlike the time she had trich, where you could really feel her keel. She's still strong, but instead of turds to clean up, theres just undigested seeds

What should I do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you tried giving her some probiotics and digestive enzymes? 

Does she get organic apple cider vinegar in her water once or twice a week?

What does her diet consist of?

Also, if she is not digesting well, I would not give her too many safflower seeds as they are very fatty and should be only 2% of a pigeon seed mix.*


----------



## pipelineaudio (Dec 25, 2011)

I haven't tried any of that yet. Is there a non-organic type of apple cider vinegar?

For probiotics, would I just give her yogurt?

She normally eats "show pigeon" mix from the feed store which she loves. It seems to have smaller types of seeds in it, and she flings out the big stuff any way. I tried giving her the racing pigeon seed before but she didnt like it at all, too much big stuff. She wont eat corn at all, both mixes have corn and she just flings that all over the place


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I would first focus on getting the bird some digestive enzymes, since she is pooping seeds.

PLAIN, FAT free, SUGAR FREE yogurt with cultures can be used in place of probiotics , but it is a bit messy and not as good.

Organic ACV is super important for gut PH and digestion and used by most pigeon fanciers to keep bad bacteria at a minimum.

It is pretty much available everywhere, including super markets. Here is a good brand. http://www.amazon.com/Bragg-Apple-Cider-Vinegar-32/dp/B001I7MVG0 The 16 oz. bottle would be much more economical for you, if you only have a few birds. *


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Your bird may also have coccidia. Undigested seed is a classic symptom. The probiotics sure can't hurt.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pipelineaudio said:


> My pet pigeon, Tweet has been weird lately. She seems to be passing her food undigested. I got her some proper grit from the feed store, and today I got her favorite, safflower, which she ate with great gusto, but I'm still a bit worried.
> 
> She's staying fluffed up like she's cold, she doesnt attack other people or pets the way she normally does and she doesnt seem interested in baths.
> 
> ...


I would take her to the vet. and you say she so Iam thinking if she is about to lay sometimes they get down as well. a check up with your vet is the smart thing to do.


----------

